# Super-cheap, well-rated online divorce sites?



## BrettA (Feb 18, 2013)

Hello ,

We recently decided we'd get a divorce (together since '79 or so, 2 kids at uni) and after making contact with a divorce lawyer requiring a $5K retainer, happened across a web site that allows a divorce to go through for $239.

At first it looked like a "too good to be true" story, but BBB rates this site as 'A' on a scale of A+ to F- so I'm reconsidering my initial choice for the lawyer. Thoughts on either of these directions, please?

(First post here... please don't - lol - beat me up too badly if my post is too basic or whatever. TIA ! ) - Brett.


----------



## Pbartender (Dec 6, 2012)

BrettA said:


> Hello ,
> 
> We recently decided we'd get a divorce (together since '79 or so, 2 kids at uni) and after making contact with a divorce lawyer requiring a $5K retainer, happened across a web site that allows a divorce to go through for $239.
> 
> ...


I checked out a bunch of these places last fall, and they all more or less work the same way...

You fill out an online questionnaire with all sorts of information about you, your wife and etc. The website then automatically uses that information to generate a standard form of divorce documents for you to file.

If the terms you've agreed on with your wife are pretty simple and straightforward, it's not a bad way to go.

Although, also understand that you'll still have to pay for court fees and filing fees and such. Those costs will normally included in an attorney's retainer fee, and will cost several hundred dollars at least.

Also, also... You might check around with some of your local attorneys. If your divorce is a no-fault divorce and truly amicable, often they may offer to prepare the paperwork and file it for reasonable (reasonable for lawyers, that is) flat fee.


Pb.


----------

